# 110.26(C)(2)(a) Unobstructed Way



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 9, 2010)

A 1500 amp switch gear 6 ft. wide is placed in the corner of the room adjacent to the single entrance/egress door with a 36” clear opening. Is it permitted to exit through the working space?


----------



## north star (Dec 9, 2010)

*& & & &*

Francis asked:



> "1500 amp switch gear 6 ft. wide is placed in the corner of the room adjacent to the single
> 
> entrance/egress door with a 36” clear opening......Is it permitted to exit through the working
> 
> space?"


Yes, according to this article [ Art. 110.26©(2) ]. There is also another condition thatwould permit the exiting from this space - - Art. 110.26©(2)(b):

"_*Extra Working Space.*__ - _Where the depth of the working space is twice that required by 110.26(A)(1),

a single entrance shall be permitted.......It shall be located such that the distance from the equipment

to the nearest edge of the entrance is not less than the minimum clear distance specified in Table

110.26(A)(1) for equipment operating at that voltage and in that condition."

Essentially, if more space is provided to navigate around & away from the higher amperage equipment,

then it is permissible to have only one exit from that room / space.

*& & & &*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 9, 2010)

north star thanks for the affirmative.

The second exception is what had me concerned is where the entrance (exit) door has to be outside of the working space. But otherwise it's okay in all other instance when the equipment is 6 ft. wide or less.

There is another 1000 amp panel that shares the working space opposite the door in the same room.

We are currently in the 2005 edition and I notice the 2008 added back the "over 6 ft" as it was before in the 2002 edition and included egress. Wasn't sure what the change back meant.

But I think I'm still okay.


----------

